# Things your pup has destroyed



## Jason1A (Feb 28, 2015)

I will admit when i got Yogi it was partially an emotional response to the jacka** that was neglecting him. When i got back to New York with the little guy my apt was not prepared for a pup. I had just moved in 2 weeks before I went back to LA and most of the stuff was in boxes or splayed out in the middle of getting organized. I work from home so i've been able to keep an eye on him and I've even taken him to 2 meetings. 

As careful as I've been I've lost 2 chargers for my Macbook Pro($160), a PS4 controller($55), 2 x cables for my RED camera($300) and a Red Redmote($600). The little guy is fast, I put my laptop on the couch to go use the bathroom and 4 min later the cable was chewed through. 2 weeks later and he's gotten the point but man was it a interesting first week. This week things had to be moved up again this week since he's gotten a little longer and can now reach the second tier on the bookshelf.

I was talking to a friend of mine about this and just thought it would be fun to see what else other peoples pups have destroyed.


----------



## jschrest (Jun 16, 2015)

My first GSD chewed through every single crate I bought. Plastic ones, metal ones, stainless steal reinforced ones. Literally in minutes. She hated being crated. She would go in fine by herself and nap, but as soon as the door was closed she freaked. I tried everything, treats, kongs, bones, toys, extra soft bedding (she shredded it) and no bedding. Slept next to the crate. Trod one minute on a few times a day. Literally nothing worked. So I tried just leaving her out of the kennel and just shutting the door to the office. Came home an hour later and she ate the drywall. It cost 500.00 to have a guy come and repair it because she ate one entire wall as high up as she could reach. And 400 at the vets for fluids and X-rays because she ingested so much of it.

After that experience she started calmly going into her kennel just fine. I think she realized what an idiot she was after being sick as **** for a few days.

My Rottie ate his way through my entire collection of VS panties. Literally every pair. I was so angry, it was my divorce present to myself and I splurged on about $600 worth of just panties. Luckily the bras didn't interest him much, those he left intact. 

My second GSD ate the footboard of my sons bed. He insisted she sleep with him at night. That lasted one night.


----------



## Dunkirk (May 7, 2015)

What I can remember.
Play Station Controller, vacuum cleaner cord, Bible, footwear, table, cushion, lots of toys. Nitro (as a 5 month old puppy) dug two holes during the night in our new carpet, his ball was stuck under furniture and he was trying to dig it out. He's knocked over his drinking bucket and I had to get carpet guy out to re install it. Carpet was in another room - very big puddle. (Never have a drinking container bigger than the puddle size you can cope with). Does diarrhea on the carpet count? My dog ate 150gram jar of pawpaw ointment. Found the empty jar and the explosive mess at the same time. My carpet doesn't look new anymore.
Not too bad, I guess.


----------



## wick (Mar 7, 2015)

Wick has barely destroyed anything (a small unnoticeable patch of carpet and gnawed on some wood on our kitchen island) but of course we visited my fiances mom and the only thing he destroyed was a irreplaceable newspaper clipping from 60 years ago of all her family together (all of whom are dead except her and her twin). I was a just so upset! Sadly the paper was just so thin that even though I grabbed it within a second of him putting his mouth on it it had already had fallen apart....


----------



## Kyleigh (Oct 16, 2012)

I guess I'm anal LOL ... because I never gave Kyleigh the chance to destroy stuff. I watched her like a hawk, and she was also attached to me by leash while we were in the house

The ONLY thing she destroyed? The flat backyard ... there was barely any grass when I moved in to the house, and she dug about 100 holes ... that was it!


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

Dakota chewed the skirts off of the ottomans and tore up the album cover of my first edition Woodstock album.I was sick over that one.Other than that,the usual shoes,remotes,carpets.


----------



## wyoung2153 (Feb 28, 2010)

Titan didn't do much chewing when he was a puppy, not on human things, usually his toys or a stick he'd find.. randomly he'd got my charger once while I was in the shower. Looked identical to yours in your picture.. but not really much more than that.. except for one... one time that little man got me good.. I guess he thought, "go big or go home" maybe he was catching up on all the chewing he did do or planned not to do in the future but..... 

He DESTROYED my entry way when he was about 9ish months old (give or take). He had never had issues before, honest. Had been gated off to our entry way with only access to his water, a couple chews, a crate, stairs and hallway--nothing left out at all.. he had walls, floors, stairs, and a window.. Always had a chew toy available for the urge.. but was always so good! He'd been this way for months! Well.. this day was unlike any other day. I had a MUCH longer day at work with no option of coming home and letting him out (rarely ever happened). Fully expected a potty mess.. but what I got was that and some.. About a 1ft by 2ft square of dry wall had been eaten through to the beam, the beam then had been gnawed on just to test it out. He moved on to the first 3 stairs... wooden squares were no longer squares.. all had this nice round finish to the corners and edges. All wallpaper that was in his reach was torn off the wall and confettied all over the floor. I couldn't even be mad. I mean what do you do at that point? I was more mad at myself and honestly, dang little guy, you out did yourself and probably had a blast doing it all.. of course I called the vets because of ingestion, but was just instructed to keep an eye on things.. he was fine.. didn't eat any of it. And later learned he doesn't eat non edibles.. he may chew them, but won't swallow them. Yay for me, lol. Since then though... he's only neutralized one yoga ball and well I guess destroyed A LOT of tennis balls... but that's pretty good considering.. LOL.


----------



## Cheyanna (Aug 18, 2012)

Not much and nothing since a puppy. I had a corner I would dump stuff when I came home from shopping. Fiona chewed a Barbie box. Trainer said anything on the floor belongs to her. Only thing left to destroy was the rugs.


----------



## MamaofLEO (Aug 8, 2014)

Our hardwood floor (in numerous spots with his baby razor teeth) and my inherited grand piano. I suppose we can think of it as his growth chart. 

Despite all that, we kept him


----------



## MamaofLEO (Aug 8, 2014)

wyoung2153 said:


> He DESTROYED my entry way when he was about 9ish months old (give or take)... About a 1ft by 2ft square of dry wall had been eaten through to the beam, the beam then had been gnawed on just to test it out. He moved on to the first 3 stairs... wooden squares were no longer squares.. all had this nice round finish to the corners and edges. All wallpaper that was in his reach was torn off the wall and confettied all over the floor.


Holy smokes!!! I thought Leo [email protected] months Shawshanking through a little 4 in.x 2 in. area in my hall was bad!! I agree, though...how can you get mad at them...especially after they give you their chocolate, puppy eyes.


----------



## Dunkirk (May 7, 2015)

wick said:


> Wick has barely destroyed anything (a small unnoticeable patch of carpet and gnawed on some wood on our kitchen island) but of course we visited my fiances mom and the only thing he destroyed was a irreplaceable newspaper clipping from 60 years ago of all her family together (all of whom are dead except her and her twin). I was a just so upset! Sadly the paper was just so thin that even though I grabbed it within a second of him putting his mouth on it it had already had fallen apart....


You may be able to get a replacement copy if you contact the newspaper.


----------



## CDR Shep Mama (Mar 14, 2015)

My favorite thing Commander ever chewed up was my husband's debit cards. No more extra spending for him!


----------



## KMH (Jul 24, 2013)

Feral cats (our tame barn cats are safe). Chickens if they escape the pen or if someone forgets to close the gate. Rabbits if she can catch them. The handle on a shovel. 

I had a Great Dane/Dogo mix that destroyed a cookbook that was a gift from my deceased Grandmother. It had been on top of the refrigerator. He must have jumped onto the counter top and from there got up on the refrigerator.


----------



## angelas (Aug 23, 2003)

When Lucky was a baby she hated leashes. A leash would be lucky if it lasted 2 weeks. God forbid people keep it put up between walks. Of course, if I had her on umbilical just chilling it would be just as toast. Especially if they were leather.

She also though all library books (school or public). It got to the point where it didn't matter where I hid them (6 months old and able to puzzle out how to get to the top of the fridge) she shredded them. Never the homework, unfortunately.

Shania wasn't a destructive puppy. And being short it was easy to keep things out of her reach..


----------



## newlie (Feb 12, 2013)

Newlie wasn't too bad. He would chew on my dustpan and pick up my laundry basket with his teeth and shake it at me when he was mad. (I guess he was under the mistaken impression that they were prized possessions to me.) He also would sneak back to my bed and take giant bites out of the thin foam eggcrate mattress covering my regular mattress. I never caught him at it even once, I would just go back and another piece would be missing. (The teethmarks were the clue.) He destroyed four (4!) of my husband's footstools, shredded all the bottom screens on my screened in porch and took a bite out of my couch. Oh, and of course, no telling how many balls and a few toys. He still takes every opportunity to "kill" his balls but, knock on wood, he hasn't done other damage for a long time now.


----------



## Stonevintage (Aug 26, 2014)

Summer during teething - 5 pair of reading glasses and cords to an old vacuum cleaner and monitor that I had by the door to donate. Then nothing from 6 mos to 13 mos. Then today I come home and I find dried rose petals on the rug.

I had forgotten someone gave me a single rose last week. When I came in the door I had a bunch of packages and I stuck it in the seam of a leather chair and forgot it. I think she ate the stem (thornless).

But that's it and she's had run of the house since she was 5 months old.


----------



## wyoung2153 (Feb 28, 2010)

MamaofLEO said:


> Holy smokes!!! I thought Leo [email protected] months Shawshanking through a little 4 in.x 2 in. area in my hall was bad!! I agree, though...how can you get mad at them...especially after they give you their chocolate, puppy eyes.


Those eyes!!  *sigh* glad he "grew out of it" though, lol.


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

Cords on camera chargers were a thing with a few puppies....currently, mostly bluetooth ear pieces - a Bose one, my favorite ever   have lost track of the Jaba and Plantronics ones....newest one, just the rubber ear piece when I rescued it..Morgana gets them off the table by the charging cord 

Some clothes of course, in training, quite a few favorite shirts have been given fringes! Pups here do not get house privledges overnight until they are settled adults!!! So no MAJOR repairs!

Lee


----------



## Jason1A (Feb 28, 2015)

haha well, time warner just left after replacing the coax cable in my apartment. Yogis been pretty good about when I leave for 30-45 min to run errands around the neighborhood. I have 10 go pro 3+ cameras for work and since I just upgraded to the 4+ these have become puppy cams. I use them to track his anxiety when i leave and to see if things I've been trying improve his anxiety. He's been improving little by little but when I came home yesterday I sat down at my laptop to upload a 8GB file to a client and...no internet. The little land shark had chewed through the coax cable that went from the wall jack to the modem. Luckily the client had met him when I took him on set and she just laughed it off.


----------



## JB-Kona (Apr 13, 2015)

We've been lucky, I think! Kona has only chewed up a little bit of one of our side tables.


----------



## amburger16 (May 22, 2015)

I feel so blessed after reading these.. Very rarely does Bear chew on anything but his toys or the cat.. Anything else is usually limited to table legs and a ratty old computer chair that needed to go anyways..


----------



## RobertJ (Jul 14, 2015)

*$20 Kong frisbee - 1st time he caught it*

Pierced it with canine teeth, then proceeded to rip it to shreds immediately after.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

I once had a foster dog that ate my husband's wallet with a hundred dollars in it.


----------



## wick (Mar 7, 2015)

Dunkirk said:


> You may be able to get a replacement copy if you contact the newspaper.



Thanks!! I might try to do that as a surprise gift if I can figure out which paper it was from


----------



## MamaofLEO (Aug 8, 2014)

Emoore said:


> I once had a foster dog that ate my husband's wallet with a hundred dollars in it.


Aww man!!!! Leo _just_ shredded 2 $5 bills this weekend (we taped and deposited then at ATM and they took it!!!)


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

Not mine but I laughed


https://www.facebook.com/TheGSDC/videos/856472464429841/


----------



## Persinette (Jan 31, 2015)

I don't have my GSD puppy yet, but my plan is for management: either crated, in an expen, or tethered to me 100% of the time during the puppy phase. I don't want to give him the chance to get his mouth on anything I don't want him to. He will have access to his chew toys of course. I don't plan on giving him free reign of the house in any capacity until he proves trustworthy and don't want him rehearsing bad habits. Probably 6 months to a year?

Of course, accidents are inevitable and a determined little landshark can be quite the terror I imagine, lol.

When I was a child, our beagle puppy did chew up my albino alligator toy I got from the Zoo. I was devastated. It was a special edition that I cherished.


----------



## wyoung2153 (Feb 28, 2010)

I lied.. there was one more incident I just remembered when I was going through old pictures.... Last year Titan shredded the blinds when he was trying to get outside to potty while I was at work. 

We do the same thing every week when the gardener comes, we close the dog door so he can't, um, greet them, lol. Well we did our normal routine, he pottied before I left for work. Well, apparently he had diarrhea, and it was very evident that he tried really hard to go outside. He jumped on the back door blinds trying to get out, shredded them, and tried to get out the other window that leads to the yard, bent a few blinds, but no shredding and then went right there under the window he was trying to get out  

I felt so horrible for him! He tried so hard. He never messes in the house, poor guy. When I came home he slinked up to me, like "I'm sorry mommy, I tried really hard.." To top that off my hubby had left that morning for deployment. I sent him a picture that Titan was so distraught he destroyed the house to find him.. and pooped.. lol.


----------



## gsdlover91 (Jul 21, 2012)

Tesla somehow managed to move her crate closer to our bed, and grab the expensive comforter and start pulling it into her crate and shredding it. Man she did work on that thing...I still have no idea how she got her crate close enough to grab it.


----------



## wyoung2153 (Feb 28, 2010)

gsdlover91 said:


> Tesla somehow managed to move her crate closer to our bed, and grab the expensive comforter and start pulling it into her crate and shredding it. Man she did work on that thing...I still have no idea how she got her crate close enough to grab it.


because they are crafty!!!


----------



## Myah's Mom (Mar 25, 2013)

Absolutely nothing. Ever. She has perfect house manners (combination of training and really lucking out with her personality in this area!)

The GSD I fostered never destroyed or chewed anything either. Perfect manners. But he DID do something cute...while alone all day, he would gather all of my athletic/trail shoes and put them on his bed. He would not chew them - he only gathered them. So cute!!!:wub:


----------



## gsforever (Apr 16, 2013)

Last week she destroyed my main carpet right in front of me, I hear her ripping up the carpet, I say to myself ok let her play it's just the top mat on the carpet WRONG decided to look and yikes a foot long tear in carpet.


Well I was upset for a day not really mad at a pup, I decided to get a piece of spare carpet and hot glue the fibers on the bare spot, it looks only half bad now.


----------



## GSDCrazy1787 (Sep 26, 2015)

Most expensive thing Dante got to was my $200 Ray Bans! So frustrated at that! 

However, if there are ever any paper towels left within reach watch out! Dante will rip it up and spread it all over the living room floor. His way of decorating....


----------



## sebrench (Dec 2, 2014)

Last summer we rented a cabin in the North Carolina mountains and took Asher with us. He was about 7-8 months old at the time. Well, the last evening of our trip, without thinking much about it, I put Asher in his X-pen in the upstairs bedroom with a chew toy and went out to dinner. When we got back to the cabin, he had unraveled about 2-3 inches of the carpeting! It ended up costing us about $1000 to repair. And I couldn't even get mad at him...it was totally my fault. I was pregnant and didn't want to carry his X-pen down to the laundry room where there was linoleum. I could have asked my husband, but I didn't give it much thought, as Asher had never done anything like that before. 

Anyway, the only other big event happened the night I had my son a month or two later. I was (to say the least) pre-occupied, running around the house gathering last minute items and making sure we were ready for the trip to the hospital. I put Asher in our master bathroom because I knew it would be eight hours or so before anyone could check on him, and I wanted to leave him enough room to make a potty mistake if necessary. Well, it seems that in all the excitement, I somehow neglected to put any of Asher's chewies in the bathroom with him. When my mom came to take him outside the next morning she found he had gnawed the corner of the vanity. When I got home to check it out, the damage was not nearly as bad as I was imagining it would be. But someday I'll have to sand it down and re-stain (or however you fix a scratch on a vanity), which sounds tedious. 

So, as much as I miss puppy-Asher, I can't say that I miss the teething stage too much. Though he was a really, really good puppy and wouldn't have made those mistakes if I hadn't been careless.


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

When max was a pup the crate was not shut right and he got out and chewed the arm chair- . He never touched it again. All our pups chewed tiny holes in the corner of our couch pillows? Bella topper and max all as pups- they must of been super sweet. 
Arm chair- looked like he licked the fabric till it shredded. 
For now we just throw a throw blanket to cover it. Works for now. 

Our back yard has lots of urine burns in certain areas as he just Pees All at once and grass gets ripped up from chasing the ball.


----------

